# Spyro fanclub.



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Spyro very much. ^^ Any other Spyro fans round here? And...what was the first Spyro game you played?

I first played Spyro 3, but I did have a spyro 1 demo on the ps1. =)

Members:
Ruffledfeathers (myself)
voltianqueen
Dragon
Dragon of Fire
IcySapphire
Daigonite
DonKarasuMan
Mike the Foxhog
DonKarasuMan
PurelyAmazing


----------



## voltianqueen (Jan 8, 2009)

The original Spyro the Dragon! It was one of my first videogames. ^___^


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I could have played the first game. Like I said, we only had the demo.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Spyro»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

I`ve played Season of Ice, but thats it. Still a very awesome series, though =D


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 8, 2009)

I've played it since the first game. I believe I played and beat every game other than some of the gamboy advance ones, because every game I got for that was pokemon. I just got the newest one for Christmas, and I was completely addicted to it until Christmas break ended.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

I keep getting random obsessions with Spyro. XD


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in! I've enjoyed Spyro since the original PSX trilogy.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the old ps1 ones...what I have seen of the new ones really doesn't light a flame in me.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 8, 2009)

I dunno, I like the new ones. They are a heck of a lot different, but in the good way. I like what they did with it, because you can do a lot more and it's just a completely different stoyline. For one thing, sparks can talk. He's kind of funny, and a coward, but I also think I liked him better when he couldn't talk.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, each to their own. If I could get a chance to play one of the new games, I would...too bad my bro owns the ps2.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 8, 2009)

If you ever get the chance, you should take it. Though I have to admit, all of the characters seem to have lame eyes in the first two Legend of Spyro games which is pretty distracting. The third one doesn't have that problem. It is also the best in my opinion, because it is the first one to have two players! It's more awesome because they put Hunter into the game!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

Dragon of Fire said:


> If you ever get the chance, you should take it. Though I have to admit, all of the characters seem to have lame eyes in the first two Legend of Spyro games which is pretty distracting. The third one doesn't have that problem. It is also the best in my opinion, because it is the first one to have two players! It's more awesome because they put Hunter into the game!


Is that the one with SG Byrd in too? I love him.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

I loved spyro up to the ones with Elijah Wood (spell check?) and David Spade. But I still play the old ones =D

Hunter's a brilliant character, but my favourite is Sgt. Byrd. Ugh, why did they have to kill the series with A New Beginning??


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

I only really liked the original trilogy.

The new ones don't live up to the old ones, especially seeing as how they eliminated the portals D:

Oh yeah, and I wish to join.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

I also really didn't like the GBA games, they were too much about marketing rather than gameplay. I liked a Hero's Tail, but it was reeeeeeaaaally short. I still get a kick out of flying as a penguin with rocket boosters on his back...

...but in the third game, he was flapping his wings and he dropped bombs...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Woot, more members!

I can't really say weither or not I like the old trio rather than the new stuff as:

A) I have only played spyro 3 and a demo of spyro 1
B) I have not played those new games.

Like I have said though, I do not like what I have seen of them through adverts and stuff.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 10, 2009)

The Legend trilogy is okay, but is best experienced on a big console (The Eternal Night is a pain to play on the DS)


----------



## voltianqueen (Jan 10, 2009)

I've got the ones for PSX, Season of Ice, and A New Beginning for DS. I _cannot_ get the stupid controls straight for A New Beginning! I wanted it for PS2 or whatever it was for, but I ended up with the DS one... :P

I'd have to say that my favorite is Spyro 2. :)


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

The good thing with Spyro games (at least, for the PS ones :p) was that they got better with every new one. The original "Spyro the Dragon" was terrific, it had its own formula, the plot was good (albeit, a bit straightforward, but that was to be expected) and the gameplay was good (simple, but effective). In a sense, it worked.

Spyro 2 brought a slightly deeper plot, but it stayed true to its roots. One of the better things that was added to the games was dialogue and voice acting, which was nicely implemented. However, the plot was still rather simple, but it didn't destroy anything that Spyro already got going.

Spyro 3 was the ultimate pinnacle of the series (considering that it went somewhat downhill afterwards). It brought in new playable characters, returning characters, and refreshing new levels. One thing I neglected to mention was the difficulty level. Spyro 3 was the hardest Spyro game of any PSone title (mostly having to do with the new playable characters). Tbh, I haven't even finished the third game, because some of the new characters were a bit hard to control (Agent 9, specifically). 

The thing about the new Spyro games (at least, for the PS2, since I haven't played the GBA instalments) is that they try a bit too hard, or not hard enough. 'Enter the Dragonfly' was horrible. Glitches and other technical issues (such as loading times) aside, it was very much, a recycling of the old games. Dragonfly hunting was a pain (especially when you succeed, then strut at this latest achievement, and accidentally breathing bubbles on the enemy by accident while they pummel you to submission) and the difficulty was immensely haxed. Ripto, for one, would be very easy, if it wasn't for the fact that one hit from his attacks meant an instant OHKO as you tried to get back up before you were hit again. The story was recycled (essentially just Spyro 2 all over again, *except* it's not in Avalar!!!!) and the game was, essentially, just a giant version of one of the old Spyro worlds (think Autumn Plains, as that had quite a few levels stuffed into one world).

A Hero's Tail was a major improvement, but still suffered from being a recycled game. In fact, it's very fun, but not at all difficult. It took...2 days (and that's because I get headaches for playing console games too long) to finish. The levels were interesting, so were the minigames (I loved the ball rolling) and the extra characters were fun (though I'm not so sure about Blink), the graphics were cool, but it was just like...Spyro 1 all over again, except expanded. The final level (Stormy Beach onwards) was a bit too linear for my tastes, considering the rest of the game was using the old formula except without instant transportation via portals (which was a bit stupid, but a forgivable mistake).

I haven't played the Legend of Spyro games (and I don't think I will, at least in the short term) but I have heard that the last of the Legend trilogy (Dawn of the Dragon, I believe) is the only one worth playing. That said, I really don't have any privilege in ranting the game, but I'm just not a fan of a 'different' Spyro.   

Oh dear, there goes my rant. I'll end it right here... o_o


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, that is a long post...XD

After listening to some spyro music over the last few days, I have realised that my fave music of spyro one is the title screen. Do any of you have any fave music from spyro?

I also like lost fleet from spyro 3. At least...this version.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 10, 2009)

Scorch-Spyro 2
Fireworks Factory-Spyro 3
Crystal Islands/water stages-Spyro 3
Cloud Spires-Spyro 3


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot...I love Molten crater as well. XD And Sgt Byrd from sypro 3.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Spyro the Dragon was win :D 'Twas one of my favourite childhood games. I was heavily disappointed by _Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning_ when I bought it to see what the series is like these days >=(

Methinks I should try to hunt down some of the older games.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Spyro the Dragon was win :D 'Twas one of my favourite childhood games. I was heavily disappointed by _Legend of Spyro: A New Beginning_ when I bought it to see what the series is like these days >=(


It kinda went downhill when Isomiac stopped developing it. Or so I've heard. ._.;


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> It kinda went downhill when Isomiac stopped developing it. Or so I've heard. ._.;


Legend Of Spyro was just painful. It was way too short and Sparx the dragonfly made me want to kill myself.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Legend Of Spyro was just painful. It was way too short and Sparx the dragonfly made me want to kill myself.


The thing I hate abot what I have heard of the game is that Spyro is this special dragon who's in a profercy. I hate those things.

What did they do to Sparx? I'm too scared to hear his voice now. ;_;


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> What did they do to Sparx? I'm too scared to hear his voice now. ;_;


They just made him way too annoying and he looks like a total freak o.O


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> They just made him way too annoying and he looks like a total freak o.O


I have seen him. 


I am scared for life. ;.;


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I have seen him.
> 
> 
> I am scared for life. ;.;


xD

It was better in the old days, when he was just a glowy blob of light who never ever spoke. Also, is it just me or do all old games have the best bosses ever? *just remembered the sheep-on-stilts guy*


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Also, is it just me or do all old games have the best bosses ever? *just remembered the sheep-on-stilts guy*


Haha, I saw a video with him yesterday. It was quite funny to see. 

I never liked the bosses though, I let my bro do them for me. XD I did like battling the final boss of spyro three...flying around in ufo things is funny.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 10, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Haha, I saw a video with him yesterday. It was quite funny to see.


...and I can't seem to actually remember any more of the bosses ;.; Still, _he_ was great.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I quite liked the Spooky Swamp theme for some reason. Others include Peace Keepers, Magic Crafters, Dream Weavers, Lofty Castle, Aquaria Towers, Breeze Harbour, Shady Oasis, Cloud Temples, Cloud Spires, Sgt. Byrd's Base, Frozen Alters (it was such a cute theme), Fireworks Factory, Charmed Ridge and that's about it.

The only theme from the new Spyro games that stuck in my head was Cloudy Domain and Stormy Beach.



> It was better in the old days, when he was just a glowy blob of light who never ever spoke.


He sounded pretty cute in Spyro 3. Spyro EtD was...horrible, but I still liked how he tried to say 'purple putz' xD God the new ones horrible...

The name 'Blowhard' seems to be pretty awkward now that I think about it o_o


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> I quite liked the Spooky Swamp theme for some reason. Others include Peace Keepers, Magic Crafters, Dream Weavers, Lofty Castle, Aquaria Towers, Breeze Harbour, Shady Oasis, Cloud Temples, Cloud Spires, Sgt. Byrd's Base, Frozen Alters (it was such a cute theme), Fireworks Factory, Charmed Ridge and that's about it.


Great, I have the spooky swamp level music in my head. My little sister Chloe always asks why someone is screaming in that...O_o
Frozen altar's music is really cool, but those penguins are creepy.



> The only theme from the new Spyro games that stuck in my head was Cloudy Domain and Stormy Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> He sounded pretty cute in Spyro 3. Spyro EtD was...horrible, but I still liked how he tried to say 'purple putz' xD God the new ones horrible...


Since I have only played spyro 3, I am used to him sounding like a buzzy bee. XD



> The name 'Blowhard' seems to be pretty awkward now that I think about it o_o


Lol. XD

Another random question:
So, who is your fave minor character (any charie that isn't Spyro or sparx)?

Mine...is Moneybags. 8D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> The name 'Blowhard' seems to be pretty awkward now that I think about it o_o


*facepalm*

I'm gonna go on Amazon now and buy as many PS1 Spyro games as I can find :D I'm getting more retro cravings, and I'm stuck on _Rayman_ ><


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm gonna go on Amazon now and buy as many PS1 Spyro games as I can find :D I'm getting more retro cravings, and I'm stuck on _Rayman_ ><


Ah, rayman...I love that game too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Ah, rayman...I love that game too.


Me too :D It was perhaps my favourite childhood games. I'm on Eat At Joe's in the Caves of Skops but running out of steam- I have 2 lives and no continues. :3

...OK, I can get Spyro the Dragon, Gateway to Glimmer and Year of the Dragon for about £45 total, plus postage. I dunno whether to go for them all though, that seems kinda steep.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Me too :D It was perhaps my favourite childhood games. I'm on Eat At Joe's in the Caves of Skops but running out of steam- I have 2 lives and no continues. :3


I got stuck at the rock place...can't remember what its called. 

Anyway, maybe you should check if there are other bundles like that on other sites? I don't know, compairing the prices would be a good idea in my book.


----------



## PurelyAmazing (Jan 12, 2009)

Eeeep! Spyro was _amazing_. I loved it. It was like... My favourite ever ps1 game, next to rayman, of course.

The first was my favourite, though I've only bothered to complete it once, unlike the second and the third which I completed fully a bazillion times. It annoyed me on the third one that you could get 117%, though. >.<

My brother brought one of the ps2 spyro games, and after watching him play briefly, I lost the will to live. What did they do to the games I loved? D:

Ohwell, all three of the ps1 games still work for me, so I think I'll continue to complete them over and over again until I get bored. Eheehehhe~


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I got stuck at the rock place...can't remember what its called.


Blue Mountains :3

Furthest I could usually get was Picture City.



> Anyway, maybe you should check if there are other bundles like that on other sites? I don't know, compairing the prices would be a good idea in my book.


Oh, it's not a bundle, they're all separate :3 And I guess, but I can't think of too many other sites, except eBay, but they might not have any Buy It Now copies, and I hate bidding ><


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Blue Mountains :3
> 
> Furthest I could usually get was Picture City.


My brother got to that level too. =]


> Oh, it's not a bundle, they're all separate :3 And I guess, but I can't think of too many other sites, except eBay, but they might not have any Buy It Now copies, and I hate bidding ><


Oh, alright. Good luck with getting em then.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> My brother got to that level too. =]


Once I beat Mr Dark, but only via cheat code :D

...why are we discussing Rayman in a Spyro thread, anyway? xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Once I beat Mr Dark, but only via cheat code :D
> 
> ...why are we discussing Rayman in a Spyro thread, anyway? xD


Hm, no idea. Maybe I should make a rayman club...if I haven't already. XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Hm, no idea. Maybe I should make a rayman club...if I haven't already. XD


I dunno, that might end up in endless discussion about those blasted Rabbids, instead of the games that aren't annoying ><

We could take it to visitor messages :D

@Barney: You can get 117%? How on Earth does that work? xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> @Barney: You can get 117%? How on Earth does that work? xD


Well, in Crash bandicoot 3 you could get 104 percent...hm.



> I dunno, that might end up in endless discussion about those blasted Rabbids, instead of the games that aren't annoying ><
> 
> We could take it to visitor messages :D


Hm, I made a club anyway...but we can do that too. ^^


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Well, in Crash bandicoot 3 you could get 104 percent...hm.


Don't start talking about Crash Bandicoot now D=

Well, I bought the games I mentioned before :D Probably about £45 overall- I shopped around and saved a few quid by getting Year of the Dragon from eBay :3 Mind you Gateway to Glimmer was pricey :o


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Don't start talking about Crash Bandicoot now D=
> 
> Well, I bought the games I mentioned before :D Probably about £45 overall- I shopped around and saved a few quid by getting Year of the Dragon from eBay :3 Mind you Gateway to Glimmer was pricey :o


Alright. XD

Hm, I wonder why that is? Maybe its more popular.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed- the evil egg-stealing guys on Spyro the Dragon wear turbans. That can't be politically correct, portraying Arabs/Sikhs like that, can it? xD


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

I was just thinking of that. Maybe that's why they got rid of em...=( They where funny too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I was just thinking of that. Maybe that's why they got rid of em...=( They where funny too.


Funny, but damned hard to catch. I was always about half a dozen eggs short.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

My brother ended up completing spyro three...how he did it, I have no idea.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 12, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> My brother ended up completing spyro three...how he did it, I have no idea.


Why, is it hard?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

Nah, its cuz I suck at playing video games.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it the eggs?

Because some of them are really hard for me to get too. I eventually got them... by using my psychic abilities to hack the game I MEAN trying over and over again...


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 13, 2009)

All the Agent 9 missions were impossible, that's where I'm missing the eggs. I think I'm also stuck on the last two Sparx worlds but I'm not sure Dx



Ruffledfeathers said:


> Another random question:
> So, who is your fave minor character (any charie that isn't Spyro or sparx)?


_"Thank you for releasing me."_



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Blue Mountains :3
> 
> Furthest I could usually get was Picture City.


I can't seem to get to the Candy Chateau because of cages I'm sure I've released but not recognised by the game. It took me forever to defeat Space Mama. Mr. Skops was easy in comparison.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hey, I just noticed- the evil egg-stealing guys on Spyro the Dragon wear turbans. That can't be politically correct, portraying Arabs/Sikhs like that, can it? xD


They're more like hoods, except for the thieves in Shady Oasis (Spryo 2).


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

Daigonite said:


> Is it the eggs?
> 
> Because some of them are really hard for me to get too. I eventually got them... by using my psychic abilities to hack the game I MEAN trying over and over again...


I hate some of those minigames...I remember getting stuck trying to complete Bamboo terrance, as that stupid level on the boat always got me. It was funny to see the pandas fall off though.



DonKarasuMan said:


> All the Agent 9 missions were impossible, that's where I'm missing the eggs. I think I'm also stuck on the last two Sparx worlds but I'm not sure Dx


I also hate agent 9 levels. I cannot aim things easily.



> I can't seem to get to the Candy Chateau because of cages I'm sure I've released but not recognised by the game. It took me forever to defeat Space Mama. Mr. Skops was easy in comparison.


I never got that far. ;.;


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 13, 2009)

You also get overwhelmed by the ninjas very easily in Fireworks Factory. And you can't spam his laser gun ;_;

The only time I was successful with Agent 9 was in the Dino Mines, and that was because the game was already walking him for you.

I also seem to fail at skateboard racing...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> You also get overwhelmed by the ninjas very easily in Fireworks Factory. And you can't spam his laser gun ;_;


Even my brother had problems with that level. ^^;


> The only time I was successful with Agent 9 was in the Dino Mines, and that was because the game was already walking him for you.
> 
> I also seem to fail at skateboard racing...


Yet again, I made my bro do the skateboards. XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 13, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> _"Thank you for releasing me."_


Y'know, that could be specifying any one of about a dozen of the trapped dragons in Spyro 1. Unless you like them all. :D


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Y'know, that could be specifying any one of about a dozen of the trapped dragons in Spyro 1. Unless you like them all. :D


Who could hate those dragons?


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 13, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Who could hate those dragons?


Some are ugly/scary/annoying.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

I liked the ones I saw. XD


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Some are ugly/scary/annoying.


They're mostly palette swaps anyway.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Yaaaaaaay! Spyro 1, 2 and 3 came yesterday~ I've played the first two a bit, but tomorrow I'll be too addicted to Croc to try Year of the Dragon.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

Woo! I wish I could play my old games again...I really do. Grrr.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 17, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Woo! I wish I could play my old games again...I really do. Grrr.


D: I'd lend them to you if you could send video games by visitor message...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

XDDD If only. If my comp could take it I'd use a ps1 rom...but it can't take it.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Fwee~ I still have all the old games.

...but I can't be bothered finishing Spyro 3. It's too hard ;_;


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, I know. It took my bro ages to complete it, and then our memory card stopped working. Yes, he was pissed after that.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 19, 2009)

Just completed the Magic Crafters today~

I dunno if I like Gateway to Glimmer and Year of the Dragon all that much. Definitely not as much as I like Spyro 1 anyway.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 19, 2009)

Meh, Spyro 3 was the one that got me into spyro properly...so I am more fond of it.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

I liked each one equally, but plotwise, I loved Spyro 2 because of all the 'Ripto moments'. Even so, the intro to Spyro 1 was priceless.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2009)

The only ending I have seen was the spyro three one. And I didn't expect...the ending.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 21, 2009)

The ending, or the ending after the ending?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 21, 2009)

The ending, I think.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 22, 2009)

The one with the pixelated reptilian stump emerge from the lava?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 25, 2009)

Nah, the one after that. XD


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Immediately after, or just...after...?

@_@


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 25, 2009)

The one after you kick the last boss's ass twice.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

I must have been way more innocent than I thought last time I played Spyro. 

The dragon in Dream Weavers who says "fairies are on your side, Spyro" only just struck me as seeming high.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 26, 2009)

The last boss...or the last last boss? I haven't played in ages...



> The dragon in Dream Weavers who says "fairies are on your side, Spyro" only just struck me as seeming high.


I only began noticing the fairies' participation at an eerie angle in High Caves...

Reminds (which Firefox apparently notes as a misspelled word) me of that certain comic in the funny picture thread.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 26, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> The last boss...or the last last boss? I haven't played in ages...


The very last boss.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 26, 2009)

Gnasty Gnorc is toast ^^

_No sheep were harmed in the making of this game. A few Gnorcs, but no sheep._ I loled. ^^

So, now it's just a matter of hunting down the last of the treasure and freeing the remaining dragons.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

Spyro is adorable <3

I never got to win year of the dragon tho D: But it was still a fun play^^


----------

